# more on seam rippers



## monark88 (Apr 18, 2011)

I finally got to talk with a tech guy at PSI. It seem they have been having same problems with the S.Ripper's retaining spring. He told me they have a Fix part on order. I would suggest maybe not buying any til the new parts come in.
The kit IS a tad bit too high, but the seam ripper cutter is heavy and looks to be well made and the blade is replaceable. Just my 2 cents worth.
russ


----------



## ctubbs (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 18, 2011)

and at .75 each the small ones can be replaced, I cant understand paying that price for a seam ripper kit, a cheap blank and a .75 seam ripper and you're in business but hey what do I know but here is a tutorial I did on making them http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=67773  they are easy and cheap, plus they are good sellers.


----------



## Whaler (Apr 18, 2011)

bitshird said:


> and at .75 each the small ones can be replaced, I cant understand paying that price for a seam ripper kit, a cheap blank and a .75 seam ripper and you're in business but hey what do I know but here is a tutorial I did on making them http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=67773  they are easy and cheap, plus they are good sellers.



Thanks to Ken, I use his method and it is slick (and cheap).


----------



## monark88 (Apr 18, 2011)

Good point. But, as I said Heavy steel vs cheap plastic. Personally, I would prefer the chrome part over lightweight blue plastic. What I've seen made here are great pieces, but lose a bit with the plastic parts.
Now, I don't want to be misunderstood as knocking the unique seam rippers made here without kits, I'm not. On the contrary, I will be doing the same later, as soon as i can find the metal parts.
The ladies that I am selling to are members of a large stage costume making group. They have high demands. I've made pens, the Magnetic Necklace pens for almost all of them, and a few wine stoppers. 
But, on the other side, unfortunately I ordered 25 Seam Ripper kits, or I would be looking for metal parts right now.
Point well taken and thanks for the input.
Russ


----------



## monark88 (Apr 18, 2011)

Gentlemen. If cheap is what we are looking for why do we spend out talents buidling/creating comparatively high end pens. When a .99 pen would write almost as well. In some cases, just as well. I can't compete with JoAnn's prices and lack of quality.

 I think we all here make the best pens we are individually talented enough to create. In my opinion, the same should go for these seam rippers as well, however insignificant they may seem to be.

And again, and always only IMHO.
russ


----------



## EBorraga (Apr 18, 2011)

monark88 said:


> Gentlemen. If cheap is what we are looking for why do we spend out talents buidling/creating comparatively high end pens. When a .99 pen would write almost as well. In some cases, just as well. I can't compete with JoAnn's prices and lack of quality.
> 
> I think we all here make the best pens we are individually talented enough to create. In my opinion, the same should go for these seam rippers as well, however insignificant they may seem to be.
> 
> ...


 

Have you tried to sell a $30.00 seam ripper???? I've bought over 200 from Ken. I sell them to a local quilting store at a very fair price. Last month they sold 47 of them. The month before was 38. I also do all mine out of home brew blanks. 99% of the people don't care if it has a blue piece on it. And they definetly wouldn't pay more for a chrome piece attached to it.


----------



## monark88 (Apr 18, 2011)

OK,OK. You sell the plastic ones, but here in Oregon, at least the people I know will not go the plastic route. If you reread my post, I was careful not to insult anyone. Not my intention, but you have made it necessary for me to reply.

If anybody wants to sell plastic anythings, on the cheap, thats their choice. I certainly do not mind. I see myself as a lifelong attempt to use my talent-in whatever it is I make or have made. Thats just me. No, I have not made any and sold for $30 yet. I am not going to ask 30. I have priced trustone for 25 and acrylics for 15. I have an order for 12 acrylics and 1 trustone. No, I wouldn't pay that for a seam ripper. But I also would not pay $8 for a chinese made one from JoAnn either.

The only point I was trying to make, and obviously missed, was that if we talk about talent and pride of craftsmanship, then we probably ought to follow thru in all aspects of what ever it is that we design and put together.

No harm intended and I will repeat again-only in My opinion only.


----------



## Seer (Apr 19, 2011)

From what I have seen and read here one of the members on IAP developed this kit (Icould be wrong) and Pann State jumped in on the wagon and copied it.  You ask any seamstress and they will tell you the blades need to be replaced as they will dull quickly and from looking at PSI kit they do not offer any replacement so when the cutter dulls what happens then do they have to purchase a new ripper for full price when they only need the blade or can they get one locally and still use the handle.  I have sold  a lot of these with wood handles from not so plain blanks and my customers love the idea of being able to buy a replacement cutter locally.  I think I will continue making my quality kits which are each different instead of buying a kit that is faulty right now. imho


----------



## monark88 (Apr 19, 2011)

You are being defensive for no reason. I would imagine, without knowing, that the idea did indeed originate here on IAP. Too much talent here for it not to have.
I am closely acquainted with the seemtresses. I ask them what they want.

For some reason you assume that these kits are not able to replace the blades when needed. they ARE replaceable. Why you mention that the kits are "faulty". thats why I originally posted, just to let members here know what was going on. PSI, out of character, admitted that there was a problem and they claimed to have fixed it. 

Way too much defensiveness about this thread for no apparent reason. i didn't post here, saying that everyone should run out and but PSI's seam rippers. Just the opposite.

Just please read my postings carefully, without assuming. Wish I hadn't said anything. Gotta go to work on another medium sized order of 30 pens. I dislike doing them, but can't turn away the business.


----------



## Seer (Apr 19, 2011)

Wjere do you get the replacement blades if I may ask just wondering is all.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 19, 2011)

If "the plastic part" is the problem, bash the plastic apart with a hammer. Clean the remaining plastic residue away with a wire wheel on the grinder.

Then just drill a hole in the blank for the metal shaft. Poof, no more plastic part!
You can the make it really fancy by threading the blank and putting a custom cap on it.

$.75 verses $6 (and the "fix parts" are coming soon) gives a lit of money to customize the rippers. With $6 for a kit+ a blank, I'd have to sell those fir $35.

The market here will pay $10-$15.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 19, 2011)

Russ, you are in a very fortunate situation, most of us like Ernie and Andy said manage to eek out between 10.00 and 15.00 for them, but when you have a specialized group that is willing to pay 30.00 to 45.00  or more, then man go for it, I know I would.


----------



## monark88 (Apr 20, 2011)

The only place I'm aware of is PSI. I am going to look around and see if I can get them elsewhere, when I'm not working. I would imagine they may not be hard to find. The bleeds look to be pretty generic.


----------



## monark88 (Apr 20, 2011)

When I'm finished with this batch, I intend to take your suggestion. I'm not a big fan of PSI anyway.


----------



## penhead (Apr 20, 2011)

I haven't posted here much lately, but i was making my form of seam rippers before any tutorial was posted and i don't make my rippers like the tutorial that i have seen (nothing wrong with it, just don't make'm that way), i haven't tried the PSI flavor of rippers, but...if you are using the manufactured little rippers with a sharp little point and plastic as a handle...and, if you want to take the metal part out of the plastic (for any reason)...and, if you wish to try the easiest way i have found to do that...simply put them in a pot of boiling water for about thiry seconds, and they pull apart like butter...
i claim no responsiblity if you haven't figured out that you really should use tongs or similiar to take them out of the boiling water..!!


----------



## monark88 (Apr 20, 2011)

Good idea. I had forgotten that when I used to restore old bikes and trikes, I would boil water and place the solid rubber tire trike wheel in an old fashion water tub with the water. wait a few minutes and pull the tire off. Same thing in the opposite direction. Of course glue the tire together.


----------

